# Timbercreek Mortgage Investment Corp (TMC.TO)



## cash (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm looking to buy these guys for my TFSA, so no tax. Very stable share price, consistent $0.07/month distribution. Depending what price I can buy in at, that would be about 7.5-8.5% annual growth. 

Thoughts?


----------

